# Hello



## gstat2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello.  First time to post so I wanted to say hello to everyone and see what you everyone is doing.     I practice 5 family, 5 animal kung fu  and have done so for a very long time.  I live in W. Los Angeles and we have a group that works out at Stoner Park every monday & Thursday evening.. most of the group has been together more than 30 years and newcomers are always welcome.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings Gary,

Welcome to MT.  I live in the Los Angeles area.  Do you have a website of your school?  I would like to drop by and say hello.

Cheers.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..If you have any questions about the Forums just ask..


----------



## stickarts (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## cubankenpo (Jul 3, 2007)

welcome , enjoy and learn
Good luck 
Joe


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!!


----------



## gstat2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello,    To answer your question, yes we teach at Stoner Park in West Los Angeles every Monday and Thursday evening from 6:30 pm to 9 pm.   Our group has been together since 1973.  We still have original students who have now moved into the teaching end of their training..   you are more than welcome at any time...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings and salutations.
Sean


----------



## Insley Stiles (Jul 4, 2007)

Greetings,

Welcome to the forum.

Regards,
Ins


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 5, 2007)

wellcome!!
You have many luck...training with the nature!!!


----------



## mjd (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome to LA, no wait that where you live, welcome to MT


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome, five family, five animal practitioner. Tell us some more when you get a chance.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

